# New Fuji Team Issue



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

The team bike finally came together with the wheels today and I thought I would show it off. 
Fuji Team Issue Frameset 54cm
Thompson Masterpiece Seatpost
Thompson X2 Stem
Fuji Bars
Sram Force Shifters, Rear Derailer and Crank
Sram Rival Brakes and Front Derailer
Dura Ace Cassette 12-25
Ultegra Chain
Reynolds Assault Wheels
Michelin Pro 2 Race Tires
Look Keo Carbon Pedals
Selle Italia SLR Saddle
Total weight is 7.370 Kg or roughly 16.25 lbs
I love the bike. What do you think?
View attachment 122954

View attachment 122955

View attachment 122956


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow. Looks pretty good. What size chainring you runnin' there? Looks like a CX crankset...


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks great, I am thinking of getting the team.
Where did you buy the frameset?


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks, I really like it. 
The chainrings? FSA inner-38, TA Specialties outer-45. Yes the gearing is tight but its largest ratio possible with junior gearing. Though the gearing is small I have grown to like it more. During a race its all big ring all the time, dont have to worry about shifting up front.
@trener1 i woudl highly recommend the bike, I had my doubts about it, becuase I didnt know the Fuji brand much and it is a Fuji. After riding the bike for a while I am completely changed. I love it, its stiff and comfortable and looks pretty racy if you do it right. I mean yeah after a while a bike is a bike but this one certainly doesnt hold one back
Where I got the frame? In the mail directly from Fuji? Mark McCormack hooked our team up with the frames, while we got everythign else minus saddle and pedals. I dont know if the frameset is readily available but there is a number of Fuji dealers in my area


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Very nice. You must be pretty tall for a junior, that bike looks like it would fit my old butt nicely.


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

seahuston said:


> Thanks, I really like it.
> The chainrings? FSA inner-38, TA Specialties outer-45. Yes the gearing is tight but its largest ratio possible with junior gearing.


Got it. But what about the 12-25 cassette? I thought you were capped at 13-25? (Or is it a 48t ring with a 13t cog? Can't remember...) Anyway, cool bike, and good luck. Don't crash it! I hope you're one of those 1-2 juniors, so you don't have to go banging around with a bunch of confused fifteen-year-olds...or first-timing, middle-aged 4-5s!


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

Nope, its actually not gears but crank rotation distance(walk your bike backwards). The maximum distance is 7.93 meters and this set up works perfect with 23c tires, i dont think it passes with 25's.
Thanks for the encouragement, yeah I'm a little scared about crashing it but thats bike racing. Not a 2 but a 3. Junior racing in the northeast is pretty tame mostly adult fields but the big junior races are pretty safe, those who dont know what they are doing get picked out pretty fast


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

so, who makes those wheels again?jj

while i dont own a fuji, the ones i have ridden i really liked. a few years ago i had a chance to pick up a brand new steel fuji with 105 for $425. man i wish i would have...


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

weltyed said:


> so, who makes those wheels again?jj
> 
> while i dont own a fuji, the ones i have ridden i really liked. a few years ago i had a chance to pick up a brand new steel fuji with 105 for $425. man i wish i would have...


If you've seen one good deal there is sure to be another.

The wheels are made by Reynolds, I hope I am not walking into a joke about the amount of logos, they are like the attacks except with a deeper rim. I think they are pretty resonably priced and they are around 1525g, i didnt get to way mine


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

"The wheels are made by Reynolds, I hope I am not walking into a joke about the amount of logos."

HA! I think you did!

The white bar tape is a nice touch.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

i know this thread is dead, but how much does the frame/fork weigh? anyone?


----------

